# A Long Fall From Grace



## smoke665 (Jul 29, 2019)

I hate to see stories like this but I suspect that more will follow. Nikkei reports Canon's profit projections are twice as bad as it anticipated


----------



## compur (Aug 2, 2019)

Nikon having its troubles too:
Nikon reports an almost 18% drop in Imaging Business revenue


----------



## cgw (Aug 3, 2019)

The current state of technological stasis, high prices, and yawn-inducing, late-to-the-party MILCS are hurting both companies. Whip in the "good enough" attitude of  many current Canon/Nikon shooters that slows the urge to upgrade and you have the ingredients on hand for some serious financial downdrafts.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 3, 2019)

cgw said:


> current state of technological stasis, high prices



A wise man once told me that man has a limit on toys. With the technology of today's cell phones and prices approaching the $1k mark there isn't much room in the budget for the average consumer/user to drop additional big money on a DSLR and related equipment. 

At a recent wedding I watched a 10 year old snapping shots with a Google Pixel that made me seriously consider my sanity for sinking all the money in my camera and accessories. My oldest son just got the latest Iphone release, that that pretty much "goof proofs" shots, adds creative functions that rival post editing, and can save Raw files.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm wondering if their move to the new RF mount lenses and mirrorless cameras will eventually help?  They need to come out with some better EOS R-mount cameras than their initial offerings, that's for sure.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 25, 2019)

The DSLR is like the SLR before it.

The bulk of camera sale has always been consumer point and shoot. The pro and hobbyist fall into an ever declining niche market as phones become better cameras and post processing fills in a lot of the optional function features.

Maybe the next wireless DSLR should include a phone calling and web browsing feature?  

Of course there will always be some market level; film and vinyl records still have their followings.


----------

